# Magnolia River Boat Ramp???



## Pfatdaddy (Aug 5, 2010)

Can someone please tell me where the boat ramp is on Magnolia River in Foley. I was told it was off of 98. I am coming from Pensacola. Thanks for any help...Thomas


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

I see one main ramp just west of Foley. It is to the right (north side), off 98 onto what Google Maps says is Grounds Lane. I believe there is another one just off County Rd 9 but I don't remember exactly where it is or I would give you some coordinates from Google Maps.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

http://goo.gl/maps/Gk15


----------

